# Vitamin E Capsule



## simply_claire (Apr 28, 2011)

*Quick Question:*
Damien has had some troubles with his dry skin. I have vitamin E capsules that I use during his bath time, applying it on his back to help with dry skin.
Point is, I was wondering if it is safe to add a vitamin e capsule to his food?
Basically just pop a vitamin E capsule in food bag and mix it up, so when he eats his food the vitamin E can be included in his diet to help with his dry skin.

I already heard of flax seed oil helping with dry skin, but I was wondering if a vitamin E capsule was just as affective (or safe).

Has anyone tried this? Is it safe? Anyone recommend it?
I wanted to be sure before I add anything to his food.

Any advice will be fully appriciated  
Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't add it just to the bag of food. I would think it could go rancid very quickly before you used the food. The reason flaxseed oil is used so much more on here rather than Vitamin E is that it has less odor (from what I'm told anyway...it does have a bit of odor, but I've also never used Vitamin E), it's less sticky, and it won't clog the pores if you put it directly on their skin. If you want to use one or the other on his food, the way I give Lily flaxseed oil is including it on her nightly food once every few days or so. She used to get it on her kibble, now she gets it in her nightly baby food mix. Either way works.


----------



## simply_claire (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks so much!
Totally helped clear that up for me :mrgreen:


----------

